# Looking For A Realistic, Beautiful Jasmine Fragrance



## Jersey Girl (May 3, 2022)

I’m looking for recommendations for a really beautiful jasmine fragrance that sticks. I’ve had people request a Jasmine scent.  I know that Confederate Jasmine from OT has been recommended before. For those who have used that one how does it compare to other Jasmine fragrances. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## AliOop (May 3, 2022)

Can't give you a recommendation on Jasmine FOs, but if you order from OT, be sure to get at least a sample of the Peche da Vigne - such a soft, realistic peach scent. I'm not typically a fruit-scent person, but that one is just beautiful. Love their Mysore Sandalwood, too. I also like their Bonsai and Coffee. 

If they still offer the 5-sample option, that's a great way to test some of their scents at a reasonable price.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 3, 2022)

AliOop said:


> Can't give you a recommendation on Jasmine FOs, but if you order from OT, be sure to get at least a sample of the Peche da Vigne - such a soft, realistic peach scent. I'm not typically a fruit-scent person, but that one is just beautiful. Love their Mysore Sandalwood, too. I also like their Bonsai and Coffee.
> 
> If they still offer the 5-sample option, that's a great way to test some of their scents at a reasonable price.



Thank you @AliOop   I have ordered from them twice before. My first order included Peche de Vigne, Mysore Sandalwood, and OMH. My second order was a reorder of all of the above plus Bonsai and Sapmoss.   I love them all. I agree the PdV is amazing. You really want to take a bite of it!  I’ve had my cart filled and emptied about a dozen times so far. The shipping is just insane to the EC.  I didn’t see a sample offering but I’ll look again as that would be helpful so I could try both their Jasmine scents.


----------



## Sar (May 4, 2022)

Not sure how far this is helpful but you could also look for a "Mogra" fragrance if you are unable to locate a nice Jasmine one. Its the same species as the Jasmine plant, just a different variety and very close to the fragrance of Jasmine. I personally dig it


----------



## glendam (May 4, 2022)

I am not a fan of florals, so this might be a moo point, but I did try Jasmine from Nature's Garden and disliked it so much, both out of the bottle and in the soap I made with it.  It did stick, so I had to throw away the bars.  
However, I have a small sample bottle of Sweet Jasmine vine from Lone Star Candle, that I am tempted to try, it does smell better oob, but since I have not tried it, not sure about its staying power.


----------



## ArcticBanshee (May 16, 2022)

Funny I have just been researching jasmine, and there are 2 or 3 different varieties. Bulk Apothecary sells the Grandiflorum (Spanish) and the Sambac (Arabian).     

The Sambac is usually what I like best, because it has a small musky note to it that tames the floral. But I recommend getting samples of both to see which you  prefer. I have not purchased those from them yet but I plan to. I had to do the same with their couple of eucalyptus varieties.


----------



## TheGecko (May 16, 2022)

JASMINE FRAGRANCE | PARABEN FREE | PHTHALATE FREE | SOAP AND CANDLE COMPATIBLE
					

Shay and Company, Inc. is your wholesale distributor of a wide selection of raw carrier oils, butters, soap and candlemaking supplies, essential oils, butters, and more.




					shayandcompany.com


----------



## MelissaG (May 16, 2022)

I adore Jasmine from natures Garden


----------



## Pseal (May 17, 2022)

I have also ordered the Jasmine from NG. I did not like the smell! I only used it in making tart melts. My sister loved it, so I gave them all to her. I recently ordered some Jasmine from TFC, I love the way it smells. I have just recently started making soap, I am definitely going to try it in my next batch.


----------



## dibbles (May 17, 2022)

I might be too late with a recommendation, but I like both The Grim Reaper and Femme Fatale from Nurture. Femme Fatale has notes besides jasmine (but jasmine is predominant to me) and is especially lovely, easy to work with, not overpowering or perfumy and sticks well. I'm not hugely into florals and I think they are both nice.


----------



## TashaBird (May 17, 2022)

I love jasmine and I’m super picky about it. I love jasmine and plumeria (may be called jasmine frangipani) and foxy lady from NS.


----------



## kaygrrl (May 17, 2022)

Jasmine fragrance oils just cannot compare to jasmine essential oil, although more expensive


----------



## dibbles (May 17, 2022)

kaygrrl said:


> Jasmine fragrance oils just cannot compare to jasmine essential oil, although more expensive


Would you use jasmine absolute in soap? It's so expensive that I would think for even a very light scent in soap it would be cost prohibitive.


----------



## TashaBird (May 17, 2022)

dibbles said:


> Would you use jasmine absolute in soap? It's so expensive that I would think for even a very light scent in soap it would be cost prohibiti


The thought of using real jasmine oil in soap makes my heart break.


----------



## dibbles (May 17, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> The thought of using real jasmine oil in soap makes my heart break.


I have to agree.


----------



## ArcticBanshee (May 18, 2022)

Came back to mention I just got Honeysuckle & Jasmine from The Flaming Candle and I love it. It’s equal parts of both as far as how I smell it. I know you probably are looking for the single note jasmine but figured I’d share.  =)


----------



## Pseal (May 18, 2022)

ArcticBanshee said:


> Came back to mention I just got Honeysuckle & Jasmine from The Flaming Candle and I love it. It’s equal parts of both as far as how I smell it. I know you probably are looking for the single note jasmine but figured I’d share.  =)


I love the Honeysuckle Jasmine from TFC, the stand alone Jasmine smells really good


----------



## Spahhgirl (Jun 12, 2022)

Hands down my favorite is from The Flaming Candle. It is less soapy smelling and more realistic and loaded with indol, the aroma chemical responsible for the intense jasmine scent.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 12, 2022)

Thank you to everyone for all the feedback. Looks like TFC version is getting lots of good reviews!  Now to research what else I need to try from there. No use ordering just one fragrance.


----------



## Spahhgirl (Jun 12, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you to everyone for all the feedback. Looks like TFC version is getting lots of good reviews!  Now to research what else I need to try from there. No use ordering just one fragrance.


They've got some good scents, but definitely check out the IFRA descriptions for soap, as their products are more geared toward candles. But they have some great options! There are pretty Jo Malone dupes in their collection. Also, they have a fragrance sampler bundle where you can designate which scents you would like and it saves some money. I highly recommend you test their fragrances this way.


----------



## contrinokathy (Jun 13, 2022)

Scent Memory has a Jasmine and Honey scent I find to be very realistic. We had a condo in Florida when I was a little girl and Jasmine was planted there. I used to love the smell and have found nothing that recreates the scent without smelling fake. I made this yesterday and it’s a beautiful scent. I make hot process so it is more rustic than many cp soaps. I buy from scent memory exclusively given the high quality of the fragrances and the owner is spectacular. Very high end quality fragrances.








						Sophisticated, unique and niche fragrance oils
					

Sophisticated, unique wholesale fragrance oil for the discerning maker in the candle, soap, home fragrance, personal care industries.




					scentmemoryfragrance.com


----------



## dibbles (Jun 13, 2022)

@contrinokathy Thank you for sharing!! I've never heard of Scent Memory and it is local to me. And they have pick up available. I'll be trying this company out for sure.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 13, 2022)

@dibbles … because you NEED more FOs, right?


----------



## dibbles (Jun 13, 2022)

AliOop said:


> @dibbles … because you NEED more FOs, right?


I’ve been in a self imposed FO time out for months. But I think this situation can be considered a special exception.


----------



## Spahhgirl (Jun 13, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> Scent Memory has a Jasmine and Honey scent I find to be very realistic. We had a condo in Florida when I was a little girl and Jasmine was planted there. I used to love the smell and have found nothing that recreates the scent without smelling fake. I made this yesterday and it’s a beautiful scent. I make hot process so it is more rustic than many cp soaps. I buy from scent memory exclusively given the high quality of the fragrances and the owner is spectacular. Very high end quality fragrances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a list of fragrance suppliers I am currently evaluating and Scent Memory was on the list. I am always looking for quality suppliers, so I am going to check them out now due to your input. I think I test 30-40 fragrance on average before I find one I like. It's so difficult compiling quality luxury scents. A solid fragrance house with high end scents and good customer service is gold! Thank you!


----------



## contrinokathy (Jun 13, 2022)

dibbles said:


> @contrinokathy Thank you for sharing!! I've never heard of Scent Memory and it is local to me. And they have pick up available. I'll be trying this company out for sure.


Tell Kristen if referred you


Spahhgirl said:


> I have a list of fragrance suppliers I am currently evaluating and Scent Memory was on the list. I am always looking for quality suppliers, so I am going to check them out now due to your input. I think I test 30-40 fragrance on average before I find one I like. It's so difficult compiling quality luxury scents. A solid fragrance house with high end scents and good customer service is gold! Thank you!


join the Facebook groups (there are 4 actually). There is the main group, destash and one for skin care the other for candles. Lots of support and the transparency/communication is the best. Takes a bit to get the fragrances but soooo worth it. Once you start hoarding there is no turning back.


----------



## Spahhgirl (Jun 13, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> Tell Kristen if referred you
> 
> join the Facebook groups (there are 4 actually). There is the main group, destash and one for skin care the other for candles. Lots of support and the transparency/communication is the best. Takes a bit to get the fragrances but soooo worth it. Once you start hoarding there is no turning back.


Thank you I will check the groups out!  I am already researching their scent selections and noticed they don't have any testing information on cold process soap, so any recommendations on what works in cold process soap would be helpful. Their fragrances do look fantastic from the descriptions


----------



## contrinokathy (Jun 13, 2022)

Spahhgirl said:


> Thank you I will check the groups out!  I am already researching their scent selections and noticed they don't have any testing information on cold process soap, so any recommendations on what works in cold process soap would be helpful. Their fragrances do look fantastic from the descriptions


It is all on Facebook. There is a file on each scent that has been tested in cold process or you can search the group for the fragrance. There are quite a few soapers in the group. We are generally a pretty helpful group with a minimum of drama.


----------



## Spahhgirl (Jun 14, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> It is all on Facebook. There is a file on each scent that has been tested in cold process or you can search the group for the fragrance. There are quite a few soapers in the group. We are generally a pretty helpful group with a minimum of drama.


Thank you Kathy! I joined the groups.  I am building a line of luxury products and it is so so difficult to find high end fragrance to match the artistry of our artisanal bars. It's not uncommon for me to test between 30-40 scents and coming up with one that works (if I'm lucky!). I am combing through all the fragrance and organizing my spreadsheet now. I don't love the long wait for orders, but their selection is amazing! Quite the little gem!


----------



## contrinokathy (Jun 14, 2022)

Y


Spahhgirl said:


> Thank you Kathy! I joined the groups.  I am building a line of luxury products and it is so so difficult to find high end fragrance to match the artistry of our artisanal bars. It's not uncommon for me to test between 30-40 scents and coming up with one that works (if I'm lucky!). I am combing through all the fragrance and organizing my spreadsheet now. I don't love the long wait for orders, but their selection is amazing! Quite the little gem!


it is very much so. If you iso in the destash you can often get things quickly. If you want to smell the product - Elizabeth V offers salt samples. You can order a bunch and at least get an idea of what you definitely want. I have tried or have nearly everything. They are truly amazing scents


----------



## onehealthylemon (Jun 20, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> I’m looking for recommendations for a really beautiful jasmine fragrance that sticks. I’ve had people request a Jasmine scent.  I know that Confederate Jasmine from OT has been recommended before. For those who have used that one how does it compare to other Jasmine fragrances. Thanks for any feedback.


Jasmine Dreams from Brambleberry. Scent sticks, strong and lasting Jasmine blend not headache strong Jasmine EO.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 21, 2022)

dibbles said:


> I’ve been in a self imposed FO time out for months. But I think this situation can be considered a special exception.


Self imposed time out?  Oh…the control!  I need some tips on how this works cause I can’t seem to stop!


----------



## SoapLover1 (Jun 21, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> I’m looking for recommendations for a really beautiful jasmine fragrance that sticks. I’ve had people request a Jasmine scent.  I know that Confederate Jasmine from OT has been recommended before. For those who have used that one how does it compare to other Jasmine fragrances. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 22, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> Self imposed time out?  Oh…the control!  I need some tips on how this works cause I can’t seem to stop!


1. There is no more room on the shelf(s)
2. When you are putting away an order and find a bottle of the same one you just ordered (twice)
3. You are allowed to order your most favorites if you need them and/or there is a really good sale

The struggle is real. But I do need to use up a lot of what I have here. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 22, 2022)

dibbles said:


> 1. There is no more room on the shelf(s)
> 2. When you are putting away an order and find a bottle of the same one you just ordered (twice)
> 3. You are allowed to order your most favorites if you need them and/or there is a really good sale
> 
> The struggle is real. But I do need to use up a lot of what I have here. It's ridiculous.


Well…all of those apply here. Agreed…the struggle is real.  On a side note, WSP is having a 25% off sale


----------



## Arimara (Jun 22, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> Well…all of those apply here. Agreed…the struggle is real.  On a side note, WSP is having a 25% off sale


_*WHY*_ did you mention that? Awe, man... They have a scent i've been wanting too...


----------



## dibbles (Jun 22, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> Well…all of those apply here. Agreed…the struggle is real.  On a side note, WSP is having a 25% off sale


I saw that...and I have a favorite...and I really shouldn't, but...


----------



## AliOop (Jun 22, 2022)

dibbles said:


> I saw that...and I have a favorite...and I really shouldn't, but...


... but prices are going up, and with supply chain issues, this might be your last chance!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 22, 2022)

AliOop said:


> ... but prices are going up, and with supply chain issues, this might be your last chance!


Well, that is a VERY good point.


----------



## chigirl (Jun 23, 2022)

dibbles said:


> 1. There is no more room on the shelf(s)
> 2. When you are putting away an order and find a bottle of the same one you just ordered (twice)
> 3. You are allowed to order your most favorites if you need them and/or there is a really good sale
> 
> The struggle is real. But I do need to use up a lot of what I have here. It's ridiculous.


I feel your pain


----------



## maminimu (Jul 17, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> Scent Memory has a Jasmine and Honey scent I find to be very realistic. We had a condo in Florida when I was a little girl and Jasmine was planted there. I used to love the smell and have found nothing that recreates the scent without smelling fake. I made this yesterday and it’s a beautiful scent. I make hot process so it is more rustic than many cp soaps. I buy from scent memory exclusively given the high quality of the fragrances and the owner is spectacular. Very high end quality fragrances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Carly B (Jul 18, 2022)

chigirl said:


> I feel your pain



I have no resistance to the enabling on this forum.  @dibbles inspired me and I've been doing an inventory of my bottles of fragrance.  I'm at more than 200 (!!) (it will easily go over 300 by the time I'm done), most are 1 or 2 oz bottles, but I'm a hobby soaper and I don't need that much.

So what do I do?  I see "Flaming Candle" in this thread and I think, "Hmm, I'm not familiar with them, I think I'll check them out." And I ordered a 12 bottle sample pack.


----------



## beautyandkarma (Jul 18, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> I’m looking for recommendations for a really beautiful jasmine fragrance that sticks. I’ve had people request a Jasmine scent.  I know that Confederate Jasmine from OT has been recommended before. For those who have used that one how does it compare to other Jasmine fragrances. Thanks for any feedback.


Hello,
 I am new to this forum,  still learning how to use it.  So I have tried few different Jasmine from NG, Flaming candle company, WSP, CS,  the one I finally liked is SaveonScents they have some really good ones,  I do add a little Jasmine absoulte oil, to it.  I got it from this company good pricing smells amazing.


----------



## beautyandkarma (Jul 18, 2022)

beautyandkarma said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum,  still learning how to use it.  So I have tried few different Jasmine from NG, Flaming candle company, WSP, CS,  the one I finally liked is SaveonScents they have some really good ones,  I do add a little Jasmine absoulte oil, to it.  I got it from this company good pricing smells amazing.


What place is OT.  I am not familiar with it. thanks


----------



## Carly B (Jul 18, 2022)

beautyandkarma said:


> What place is OT.  I am not familiar with it. thanks



Oregon Trail


----------



## beautyandkarma (Jul 18, 2022)

Carly B said:


> Oregon Trail


Thanks


----------

